# UK Television Set



## iowian (May 4, 2014)

Will my large screen television set work in Spain? I am aware of the need for a plug adaptor. Thanks


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*TV*

I brought my 60 inch Samsung over from the UK and it works perfectly.


----------



## iowian (May 4, 2014)

Good to hear. thanks for the feedback


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> I brought my 60 inch Samsung over from the UK and it works perfectly.



... but can you get Spanish TV on it or do you need a separate TDT box?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

No, it found the channels first time and I am the worlds worst technical person.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It will work, no matter if your screen is '60' , or '21'... lol!


Obivously, when plugged and tuned, you will get the Spanish channels. The English channels will dissapear obviously.


----------



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

No, if it's too big it will explode by the increased gravitational pull!!!!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine has a detachable plug so just bought a Spanish plug. Works great


----------

